

I'm a Javascript developer, i'm seeking for some freelance work. - gidan
http://jules.boussekeyt.org/hire.html

======
halbermensch
Seriously, your English is quite good, but there are a few grammar nits in
your writeup, so it would pay to invest in a bit of proofreading (from a
native speaker, if possible).

~~~
gidan
Thanks, i'm aware of that, there's a smart person from bittorrent who sent me
a PR.

------
brindle
Symfony2 and Backbone are both great frameworks. Props to you for getting this
up on HN!

